# HELP New kids just born, one cant use back legs



## FreyasMom (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey guys! Freya just birthed 2 sweet kids! One is having issues with back legs. Cannot stand at all. The back legs bend all directions at the knee. The kid is a fighter and is trying to walk around. I'll see if I can add a video. 
Do I need to brace the legs or some sort of supplement?


----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 21, 2016)

Video: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwEOBf8s2qLiczNFUm10bTB5dVJNVWpYS3pBb0k3SkRtSVUw/view?usp=sharing

Picture: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwEOBf8s2qLidDJfQ3F4U1lxZGYtRTNIaW1uaXFtQnJVcGFJ/view


----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 21, 2016)

Did you give the kid BoSe yet? I would help her nurse every 4-6 hours, and potentially brace if she doesn't recover soon!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 21, 2016)

We had a doe having some of the same issues your little guy has. In her case it was the position she was in, three big babies jumbled up inside momma. It took her a very long time to stand and she couldn't really walk for days. I had to splint her legs, and even then she couldn't really walk, she had lots of time in my lap 

Most of the time their joints just need time to "set up". I did NOT give bose. Too many people will just throw bose at the goat whenever there is a leg issue. I have seen the bose given so many times when it wasn't even needed.

You may want to have a vet look at her, s/he should be able to tell you if anything is broken or dislocated.

I can honestly say that if we weren't bottle feeding, our little girl would not have made it. She wouldn't have been able to nurse. You might want to consider pulling the kid and keeping it inside so it can be monitored and splinted without the risk of it getting stepped on by the dam and so you can keep track of how much it's eating.


----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 21, 2016)

We gave some jump start plus and tied and iodined the cords. One leg feels like it could just be real tight ligaments or something. The other feels like its attached to nothing. Both are at the knee area.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2016)

Sheep often get bose at lambing however goat kids... not usual. Very small margin of error and many do not need it. It may take a few days... depends sometimes on position as well.

Oatmeal balls with molasses and kelp fed to the mother will strengthen the kids.

More when I can


----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 21, 2016)

mysunwolf said:


> Did you give the kid BoSe yet? I would help her nurse every 4-6 hours, and potentially brace if she doesn't recover soon!


We went to tractor supply and they didnt have it, or selenium paste. We got Jump Start Plus which had selenium in it to give in the mean time at the kid dose. One of the legs feels like its not even attached at the knee. The other is loose but is tight at the same time. The "tight" leg feels like a Z at the knee.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 21, 2016)

Maybe I'm seeing things from the very short video, but it looks to me like momma might have inadvertently stepped on her kid. I'm NOT a doc or vet, but it looks broken rather than dislocated, but like others have said they've experienced... it may just be loose due to birthing positioning... Whatever the issue is, I hope it turns out fine and the kids do well. Thanks for sharing the pics and congrats!


----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 21, 2016)

We got both legs splinted. By looking at anatomy charts we determined the issue is where the hock and tibia meet on both legs. One just being alot tighter than the other. Hoping for the best. Freya is letting him milk and not rejecting him thus far so we will see what happens or if nature takes its course.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 21, 2016)

Video does look like something is off but hands on tells so much more so hard to say.  How is the split working for him?


----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 21, 2016)

Here is a video of it splinted, still refusing to stand. https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwEOBf8s2qLiNHZxWEVFV0JqS19meWZ4cGwzaGtlT2VvMXNN/view?usp=sharing


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Goodness. Poor little fella. I sure hope he gets better.
I think I would consult with the vet and find out if those legs are likely to be viable. Other than his legs he seems very active.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 22, 2016)

I second that.  The splints are not helping him and there is something not right that I don't think it going to get better on it's own.  It could be deficiency, could be injury, could be birth issues/neurological, but it is hard to guess.  A vet call is a good idea.


----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 22, 2016)

His legs simply did not form all the way. We are going to have to put him down


----------



## babsbag (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry, these things never get any easier but I am glad you took him to be checked.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 22, 2016)

Sucks that he has to be put down, but at least now you know for certain and don't waste a lot of time and effort on something that can't be fixed.  Also better in the long run as you hopefully haven't become too attached to him yet. Best wishes!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry 

Hate to loose a kid, it's never easy 

Glad you got the baby to a vet, now you know.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 22, 2016)

Hugs. SO sorry for this.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry, at least now you know what was going on, and there's nothing you could have done.  Doesn't make it any easier, though...


----------



## mysunwolf (Feb 22, 2016)

I'm so sorry


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 22, 2016)

That's so sad...


----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Fortunately my husband's coworker picked him up. He was taking him out to his farm to put him down for us. But his son threw a fit and they found him a home. Hoping for the best for him.


----------



## FreyasMom (Feb 22, 2016)

On a happy note, here is the perfectly healthy brother!


----------



## thailand (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh, that's such wonderful news that he's found a home!    Wow....he's gonna be SO loved.  What a wonderful outcome.  Congrats on the other little one.  He's a cutie.  I love his coloring!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 22, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing this.  I am so sorry but appreciate learning something new.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Feb 22, 2016)

So sorry about the little one! 

Glad the sibling is doing well!


----------

